# Diseño y armado de cajas acústicas



## Celexus (Jun 11, 2007)

Hola mi nombre es Celexus y me gustaria saber donde puedo encontrar información acerca del diseño y armado de cajas acusticas para autos, materiales que se pueden utilizar, diseños, etc... y tmb para el armado de cajas para DJ, saludos.-



			
				Apollo dijo:
			
		

> El título del mensaje sólo debe contener información relacionada con tu duda/comentario.
> 
> Título editado


----------



## capitanp (Jun 11, 2007)

Prueba con una cosita llamada internet, dicen que ahi se encuentra de todo


----------



## damian2009 (Nov 23, 2009)

> Hola mi nombre es Celexus y me gustaria saber donde puedo encontrar información acerca del diseño y armado de cajas acusticas para autos, materiales que se pueden utilizar, diseños, etc... y tmb para el armado de cajas para DJ, saludos.-


En este mismo foro encontraras mucha información, tanto basico como avanzada para poner en marcha el diseño, construcción y prueba de sistemas acusticos. Consejo mio antes de poner en marcha cualquier cosa es leer y por consiguiente informarte para no hacer y/o hacerte lio. Aca te paso este exelente libro donde conseguiras toda la data referente a la acustica, esto te va a servir y sobrar para lo que quieras hacer. Saludos.
[URL="https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/politicas.htm"]http://www.No debo poner links a descargas ilegales de material con Copyright.no.no.no.com
[/URL]


----------



## Cacho (Nov 23, 2009)

Mensaje de Calexus: 11/6/2007
Respuesta de Damian2009: 23/11/2009, y con link de los que no se pueden poner...

Saludos


----------



## detrakx (Dic 1, 2009)

El que busca encuentra ,, 
Falta la fotito de bart escribiendo de fogonazo.


----------

